# Titus Grinding/ Terranova's Instagram



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lots of grinder and machine porn on here, thought I would share incase anyone hasn't seen it.

https://www.instagram.com/titusgrinding/

Looks like he has had a chance to play around with the LM La Curva, he thinks a lot of it I think.

Also seems his own take on the Versalab, the Titus Grinder is coming along, but has been for a while. But some of the pics of the coated burrs are pretty incredible. Think I remember a pricetag of $8-10,000 mentioned for the Terranova custom, so only for the select few ^_^

Worth having a poke around.

@Terranova


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW! 

That is all!


----------



## Cafeneo (Jan 2, 2016)

Have had ongoing dialog and he's a joy to interact with. Lord willing he'll be providing me a Titus in the next few months.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great links


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What's the retail on one of these ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A lot of money - not least because they don't make many across a year.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thecatlinux said:


> What's the retail on one of these ?


It falls firmly into the category of "If you have to ask"

If I could afford one of these I would have already bought a speedster to put in my new house.

From HB:



> anywhere from $5k-10k and probably more if you were demanding of hoppers and the very expensive finishes


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 28998



__
http://instagr.am/p/BYv3OoShZHQ/


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Cafeneo said:


> Have had ongoing dialog and he's a joy to interact with.


I'll 2nd that, great guy to deal with, very helpful and friendly.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Frank exhibits at the London coffee festival and is always a total pleasure to talk to as well as drooling over the latest things he's developed.


----------

